# SMB not installed?



## brucedl1960

When I try to connect to a SMB share like this: smb://192.168.0.10, which is a Mac on my network from the "run" command, I get "youll need a new app to open this smb."

This is on a new PC which came with Windows 7 Pro installed. I've upgraded to Windows 10 Pro. I had a similar issue with the Windows 7 install and SMB. Isn't SMB just a protocol that should work out of a browser too?


----------



## dvk01

smb is a windows server feature not a desktop feature and you need a server set up using smb to use it or allow desktop clients to connect via it
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/hh831795.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
this might help
https://techjourney.net/cannot-conn...-network-shares-shared-folders-in-windows-10/


----------



## brucedl1960

Thanks. I made that registry change and I'm now able to map to the network location using guest access. Oddly, I'm unable to log in at all using the username/password option.


----------

